# anyone play paintball?



## rb_in_va (Mar 31, 2007)

I am planning a paintball event to take place in a couple weeks. I would invite the guys here at AS, but there is a GTG the same weekend in the same state (that really sucks because I already had a kitchen pass for that weekend to go to the GTG!). Anyway, I went up to the filed yesterday to look at the field. The place was built and is maintained by a retired Marine SGT and his son. Maybe we can plan a GTG there in the future. I know for a fact that the owner and his son would appreciate some help with maintenence. They have a 2 person crew to maintain 15 acres of paintball fields. I'll add some pics when they finish loading to photobucket.


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 31, 2007)

Pics!























This is the firebase. It has an amazing complex of structures, trenches, and tunnels around it. Usually they have one team defending the firebase, and another trying to take it over. When the attacking team raises their flag on the pole the game is over. This is gonna be fun!





This is part of the firebase complex


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome! It's been a while since I've played but I love it!


----------



## kattcutter (Apr 3, 2007)

That is some playing field! Where we played in the past was nothing that elaborate; our fields consist of a few junked out autos/trucks, some tractor tires & some other pieces. 

We just got new Tippmanns (98 SE) for Christmas & love them!

Have fun!!!


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 19, 2007)

Here are some pics I took of the event. The latter pics were not taken on the day we played, but on a previous scouting visit.

http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/frontierrog/paintball


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 19, 2007)

Ah yes, paintball. Yet another fun thing for which I have not time or money! :bang: 


So, rb, do any of those ugly mugs belong to you?


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 19, 2007)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Ah yes, paintball. Yet another fun thing for which I have not time or money! :bang:
> 
> 
> So, rb, do any of those ugly mugs belong to you?



Yep. I'm the good lookin one!


----------



## talon1189 (Apr 19, 2007)

Daayuum........I would love to play......too bad I am too far away


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 19, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Yep. I'm the good lookin one!



I hear there's some dispute about that....


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 19, 2007)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> I hear there's some dispute about that....
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



That's just a rumor. I'm the big guy in the front.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 19, 2007)

Which? This one?


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 19, 2007)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Which? This one?



Yup. That's me, like you have to ask.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, like I said...





Looks like a fun time. Maybe one of these days I can join in.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 19, 2007)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Well, like I said...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We're going back in the fall. Where in VA are you?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 19, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> We're going back in the fall. Where in VA are you?



I'm on the right side of the Blue Ridge, out in the boonies. Drive out 50 and wave as you go by.


----------

